
Cast: web-based platform for recording, editing, and publishing podcasts - tambourine_man
https://tryca.st/
======
WesleyLivesay
I like what I see, I think this could greatly simplify my workflow as a
podcaster. However, after signing up I don't see any way of importing my
already existing RSS feed or even already existing episodes.

Also, the massive number of help popups, with no way of opting out, almost
made me close the site before I even determined the above. I really wish web
app creators always added a "leave me alone" button. If you do your UI right I
shouldn't need 20 informational bits when I go to a new page. This seems like
quite a blemish on something that otherwise looks very nice.

------
timthelion
How does the audio editor work? Is it just select and delet/move like in
audacity? I found that workflow to be a bit tedeous, because I have to play
and replay in order to find the spot I need to cut. So instead, I've started
recording one sentence at a time using a FOSS tool I wrote for the job
[http://thobbs.cz/push-to-talk/index.html](http://thobbs.cz/push-to-
talk/index.html)

I wonder if it would be possible to use some kind of primitive speach
recognition to automatically detect sentence/word bountaries so that you could
select words using the arrow keys like in text.

One problem that I have with my solution is that the different sentences,
recorded at different times, sound different, and there is an audible clicking
noise when moving between them. It would be awsome if someone were to come up
with an algorithm to "normalize" or smooth over the audio so that it would
sound like I had recorded it all in one peice.

------
kinduff
Haven't tried this tool but looks very nice, going to give it a try.

I've been thinking for a time to create a podcast but I was stopped because
I'm aware that I need to record, edit and publish. Takes time to find the
right tool. Glad this service solves that.

------
j_s
Are there any services specifically supporting a podcast that you charge money
for? I've poked around a bit and come up empty so far.

~~~
tcfunk
Compared to other podcast-hosting sites, they seem to offer quite a bit for
the money (analytics, in-browser recording and editing, 10hrs worth of
storage). By comparison, Blubrry charges $12/mo for their base plan, which
only gives you hosting and storage. Gotta pay extra for analytics.

~~~
j_s
Thanks. The other similar service I had noticed recently was Spreaker.
[https://www.spreaker.com/plans](https://www.spreaker.com/plans)

My main problem is that everyone expects monetization to happen either by
selling listener's ears to advertisers or completely orthogonal volunteer
support (Patreon). I am looking for a system that bills listeners for content,
specifically built for podcasters.

~~~
tcfunk
Ah, I misinterpreted the word "supporting"

------
madebysquares
This is set similar to an idea I had been working on recently nice

------
johnbroccoli
Nice! This is a really neat idea.

What kind of analytics do you provide?

